

Whatsapp - deerailed

Is it possible for someone who knows my mobile number to log into whatsapp with it? If yes, will my messages be loaded into their whatsapp? 
Meaning if this person wants to spy on me and read my messages, its just as simple as downloading the app and inputing my mobile number and ta-da! Whatever msgs still on my app would be replicated in their app as well? Of course the contacts wouldnt be named as they wouldnt have the same contacts as me. Pls comment someone. Thanks
======
Lenad
Just try to hack someone messages and you'll know

I think that whatsapp retrieve your phone number thanks to your sim card or
similar so I don't think that someone can hack your messages

~~~
deerailed
Hmm..in order for me to hack into someones messages i would have to delete my
account now then log in with someone else's number right? I dont really wanna
do that cuz i need quite a few messages. Work stuff. Anyway, i dont think its
linked to the sim cuz my bf has 2 sim cards; one british and one german. So
when hes in germany he puts the german sim in his phone but when hes on
whatsapp its logged on with him brit number.. I only have his brit number
saved on my phone so yea we're chatting as usual.. Another thing is that i
lost my phone a while ago and got a new sim with the same number. I had gotten
a second hand phone and logged into whatsapp.. Guess what nearly all my
previous messages from my lost phone got uploaded back. I was glad about it
cuz i have some of my friend's numbers back but then this led me to wonder how
easy it is for someone to do the same using my number and retrieve my
messages! What do u think?

